# I made a Kroot!



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

I made a crappy Kroot picture from paint!








:mrgreen:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

his head is tilted in a way that isn't good for sure....


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

uhh come on i used paint >_< 
and im tellin ya its crappy on the first post

so what do you think about the colors?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I have to admit, you already stated it was crappy xD


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

i know, im just making this stuff in less then two minuets, right after i saw ur comment, i made this.










i think that head is much better, what do you think?

oh and darn it making the hair is hard with thick brush. i mean, not hard but it dosent look nice and gets messed up easy


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

tried to make hair better


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

theres a shaper


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You must indeed be voraciously bored to commit yourself to such... such ''artistry''


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

i have nothing to do i am really bored and i like kroot, failing is kinda fun but not for too long and im bored once more.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually Love this!
Just one of those things that can put a smile on your face.
Thank you


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

robot-waffle said:


> theres a shaper


that one actually took time, and it fails  glad they made you happy


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> uhh come on i used paint >_<


Stepping in to attempt to defend the honour of windows paint


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

and that attempt also fails...  tahts awesome!


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

well to be honoust... I don't think I can do better... seriously, I CAN'T!!!


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

agreed xD 

dont think anyone can come up with a seriously awesome kroot picture with paint xD


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice pose .for some reason it makes me smile too


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

its magic ^^


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

I got a big boost, i got 9 rep from someone yesterday so i made another, but ofc paint kinda failed so i gave up paint. good for me i got GIMP XD


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

keep up the good work RW:wink:


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

id love to just draw an easy awesome kroot and then upload it but i dont have scanner. 

robot-waffle <= he looks sad


----------

